# College sucking even worse than high school



## saxplayingcomputergeek (Nov 1, 2013)

Right now, I feel like I'm literally going insane. Pardon my writing because I have pathetic social skills. I was a great student in high school and got a full scholarship to my college. But now, college is just eating away at me. I really can't keep up with managing my stuff, so I'm falling behind seriously, my parents are really getting on my case and stressing me out, and I'm as depressed and lonely as I've ever been in my whole life. I don't have any friends to help me either. Everyone just passes me by without saying hi. When I try to talk to someone, they just hear what I say and walk away or laugh at how my voice sounds. I'd like a girlfriend, but I've never gotten anyone to take an interest with me. I probably have a better chance of getting struck by lightning on a clear day than getting a girlfriend. Or any friend for that matter. My phone is completely silent. I get about one text message or call per month and it's usually a wrong number. When I was in high school, people kept saying it would be better in college. People would accept me more. Making friends would be easier. WRONG! I don't know if I should just drop out or flunk out.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Damn and many people tell others that college is a whole new different world but they mean that Ina good way when it's not true at all. I attended college for one year and it was without a doubt e most painful experience in my life. People are still bullies and refuse to change because they simply don't want to. That's why I prefer not to socialize and be on my own. It's better. Just go there part time and come home. I'm more focused in getting my degree than try to befriend any of my classmates. That doesn't mean that I wouldn't mind anyone trying to make small talk with me. That does happen and I gladly have a random conversation with them. There are some nice people who are willing to accept you for who you are. Try your best to ignore and avoid the ones who are jerks. It's not worth it. Just do your thing.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Everyone told me that things would be better in college as well, but that wasn't true for me either. Everyone is still in their little cliques most of the time, and it's like no one wants to make friends with me. I'm just ready to graduate honestly.


----------



## saxplayingcomputergeek (Nov 1, 2013)

My dad keeps telling me that college was the best time of his life. I don't see it. I REALLY hope that's not true for me. I am in pain right now.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't know what to say besides that I can relate 100%. I've been at a community college for more than a year and haven't made one friend due to SA. I go through my classes not saying a word because the thought of speaking to anyone gives me a panic attack. Since it is a commuter campus I spend a lot of time alone at home, feeling like **** because I can't talk to anyone. So yeah, college sucks so far and I feel pathetic compared to most other people my age.


----------



## MJohn (Oct 26, 2013)

I feel pretty much the same  I had really high expectations for college, and even tried to be totally extraverted, outgoing and all during my first day. Which was totally not me, considering how I had gone through a couple of days in high school without even uttering a single word. 

Now it's just the complete opposite of expectations; it's just like high school all over again. I come to classes and go straight home, my old friends ignore me now, I am way too anxious and awkward to make new ones, nearly everybody already has their cliques and now I feel like giving up. All I really have left is my degree to pursue.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

I feel like giving up everyday myself. I am quickly losing hope, but maybe things will get better. If it wasn't for the fact I have hobbies, I'd be gone by now.


----------



## Live (Jan 1, 2013)

lol University is the same bul**** .


----------



## Beacon (Nov 24, 2013)

I hate seeing friends of my parents. Because they all come up to me and enthusiastically ask me how college is, and I'm just like "yea it's cool" even though deep down every day I dread the sunrise


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

porpoisely said:


> I think the happiest time of my life was probably childhood. I had some friends, didn't even notice my appearance so I wasn't self-conscious about my looks, didn't have to worry about work, and could just play and have fun. As I get older, it gets worse. High school is complete **** with no friends and *****es + *******s everywhere. College/uni doesn't seem much better, only positive I can think of is not living on campus, so you go to your lecture and then just leave.


Living on campus is exactly what you should be doing if you want friends, though. You're forced to live around people your age for a year, and people tend to be a lot nicer (to some extent, since a lot of the people there have probably moved 4+ hours from home and realize it's in their best interest to not be jackasses to people).

But man, I totally agree with you when I say that my childhood was the prime of my life. High school ruined me. Being a loner and being bullied throughout those years of my life created an irreparable void that I just can't overlook, no matter how much I try. College has been a good experience so far, but back in my childhood, I wasn't the broken individual I am now. There was still potential to succeed and be a healthy, socially adept individual with all disadvantages taken into consideration.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i went to a commuter college and even though i was still a loner it was way better than high school. high school i got bullied and with set lunch schedule with no friends sucked. in college everyone mind there own business and more mature. and people even tried to become friends with me. but the average age of the people at my college was 26 so that helped.

my childhood was probably the best times of my life.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

some people are just good/used to hiding how messed up and lonely they are....so parents, others don't really help AT ALL.

My stupid parents wonder why I messed up so bad in university....their advice was USELESS, I was a mental case with severe SA and all the rest......and they were too clueless to see it???????? I guess I just hide it well from them for a few reasons.

As I still do


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

Lol, in terms of sociailizing, college is definitely worse than high school. Luckily, i made my 5 best friends in middle school, so i don't let it phase me too much.

But yeah, college is not that great. Everyone (myself included) is uber weird and afraid to talk to one another.


----------

